# [HIBERNATE] Ejecutar sin ser root (Abierto)

## tahawk

Hola,

Habitualmente utilizo hibernate y hibernate-ram para hibernar y suspender mi PC. Lo malo es que debo ejecutarlo como root. Como podría hacer que un usuario sin privilegios de administrador pudiera hibernar y suspender el PC?

----------

## ensarman

en ubuntu creo que es posible porque el usuario está en el grupo admin, el cual tiene el privilegio de hacer esas operaciones.

----------

## ekz

Con sudo?

----------

## ensarman

hay una forma de hacerlo sin sudo, entonces so es que cuando inicias el LXDE en modo usuario puede prender, apagar, suspender e hibernar :S debe de haber una forma de hacer todo eso en modu usuario

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> Suspend/Hibernate as regular user
> 
> Two methods are available to suspend without the need for a root password: using HAL, and giving the user permissions.
> 
> HAL Method
> ...

 

----------

## ensarman

 :Surprised:  probaré interesante  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

No uso hibernate pero imagino que bastaría con

```
chmod +s hibernate

chmod +s hibernate-ram
```

Eso sí, lee el manual de chmod para entender los riesgos de +s

----------

## tahawk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> No uso hibernate pero imagino que bastaría con
> 
> ```
> chmod +s hibernate
> 
> ...

 

Gracias stolz pero no sirve porque dentro del script  comprueba el usuario que lo ha ejecutado:

```
EnsureHaveRoot() {

    if [ x"`id -u`" != "x0" ] ; then

        echo "$EXE: You need to run this script as root."

        exit 1

```

Respecto a lo de incluir el usuario en el grupo admin, ¿Esto haria que dicho usuario pudiera ejecutar otros comandos que no interesan?

----------

